

Is 'Eat Real Food' Unthinkable? - c0riander
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/08/is-eat-real-food-unthinkable/

======
siika2000
From the referred Michael Pollan's article[0]:

> Once, food was all you could eat, but today there are lots of other edible
> foodlike substances in the supermarket.

Once you let that sink in for a moment, your food choices should be pretty
easy.

[0]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t....](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t.html?_r=1)

